# تفسير سفر المزامير وصلوات الأجبية بصوت قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث



## prayer (20 يناير 2010)

سلام رب المجد مع جميعكم








 أقدم لكم
 *تفسير سفر المزامير ( وصلوات الأجبية ) صوت للتحميل * 













 *لفـــــم الذهـــــب*
 *قداســـــة البابا شنــــودة الثالث*


الملفات بصيغة mp3

 ومرفوعة علي أكثر من سيرفر لأجل ان تختار السيرفر المريح بالنسبة لك 

 *ونرحب بنعمة ربنا في اختيار سيرفرات اخري حسب رغباتكم*


 *الملفات بالكامل مقسمة علي - أربعة أجزاء - يجب تحميلهم كلهم أولا ً لفك الضغط بدون أخطاء *
 *عليك إختيار سيرفر واحد فقط  لتحميل الجزء الواحد ويمكنك تحميل كل جزء مختلف من سيرفر مختلف*

 *اسيبكم مع التحميل *






 *الجــــــــزء الأول*
 ــــــــــــــــــــــ
 إختار سيرفر واحد








 











 











 











 











 












 












 




 *نهاية الجزء الأول*
 ـــــــــــــــــــــــ





​


----------



## prayer (20 يناير 2010)

*الجــــــــزء الثاني*
 ــــــــــــــــــــــ
 *إختار سيرفر واحد** فقط*


 


 






















 







 











 















 












 


 *نهاية الجزء الثاني*
 ـــــــــــــــــــــــ





​


----------



## prayer (20 يناير 2010)

*الجــــــــزء الثالث*
 ــــــــــــــــــــــ
 *إختار سيرفر واحد** فقط*



 


 






















 










 









 


 









 


 









 


 

 *نهاية الجزء الثالث*
 ـــــــــــــــــــــــ





​


----------



## prayer (20 يناير 2010)

*الجــــــــزء الرابع*
 ــــــــــــــــــــــ
 *إختار سيرفر واحد** فقط*

 

 


 





















 





















 








 


 











 









 *انتهي **جميع الأجزاء*
 ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 *..:: أتمني لكم كامل البركة .. إذكرونا في صلواتكم ::..*






​


----------



## النهيسى (20 يناير 2010)

*

منتهى الشكر


موضوع ومجهود---------------- مميز


الرب يسوع معاكم



​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يناير 2010)

مجهود راااااااااائع 
شكرا ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## prayer (28 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> منتهى الشكر
> 
> ...




شكرا علي تشجيعك يا النهيسى... ربنا يجعله سبب بركة للجميع​


----------



## prayer (28 يناير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> مجهود راااااااااائع
> شكرا ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​




شكرا علي تشجيعك يا kokoman... ربنا يجعله سبب بركة للجميع​


----------

